# Black & White version of Shelter?



## lectric (Nov 7, 2009)

There are B&W versions of all the books so far except Shelter. As a subscriber, can I get a B&W version of Shelter?

I remember someone else asking about this a while back, but couldn't find the thread (was unable to search the forums). So, sorry for the clutter, and consider this a bump. 

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2009)

It was in the zip package when I uploaded it.  Are you sure it's not there?

Where did you download it from?  I'll double check it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2009)

Oops, sorry.  I have _Banquet_ on the brain!  I didn't notice you said _Shelter_.   I'll double check.


----------



## lectric (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Morrus! 

I was wondering in general, when PDF's are updated, will we (subscribers) be notified so that we can download the new versions? 

In any case, please let us know if there are any new versions of any of the books, and if you can get a B&W version of Shelter.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2009)

lectric said:


> I was wondering in general, when PDF's are updated, will we (subscribers) be notified so that we can download the new versions?




I answered that yesterday in the other thread where you asked the same question.


----------

